# best back exercise



## vandangos

*best back exercise*​
wide pull-up10920.57%deadlift27451.70%lat pull down478.87%t-bar row397.36%single arm dumbell row285.28%other (please list)336.23%


----------



## vandangos

just read the best chest building exercises thread and thought it would be interesting to see what everyone thinks about back. best exercise for building mass


----------



## nathanlowe

Best combination

Deadlift

Chinups

Form of rowing


----------



## marc5180

I'd say Deadlift,

Wide grip pullup

bent over row


----------



## evad

it depends what we're talking about, i wouldnt like to do one single exercise for back if im honest

i do

deadlifts

pull ups

barbell bent over rows

with power cleans on another day


----------



## ParaManiac

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/19996-back-width.html

bit of light reading for ya


----------



## Tommy10

I luv Deads....back is my fav workout.


----------



## nathanlowe

Pelayo said:


> *I luv Deads.*...back is my fav workout.


You sick sick man

I dread them , push myself that hard its painful thinking about it.


----------



## Heineken

If I had to pick just one it would be the deadlift


----------



## ragahav

On 5*5 currently ...do these exercise

deadlifts

pull ups

barbell bent over rows


----------



## Tommy10

nathanlowe said:


> You sick sick man
> 
> I dread them , push myself that hard its painful thinking about it.


Love pullin up the weight...blood gushin from my shins... as my form is so good:laugh:...seriously though...i think its been my single most fav move since starting the gym:thumbup1:....closley followed by seated Pullys...i'm defo a puller!


----------



## dmcc

Deadlifts separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Prodiver

Deadlifts: lower back.

Rows: middle and upper.

Close grip pull-downs: lats.


----------



## Guest

Deadlifts have built my back every other exercise has been supplumentary work to my deadlifts. Back is my best body part.


----------



## ares1

for me deads just build my waist and my traps - possibly down to form?

i find BB rows/ yates rows the most effective.


----------



## Guest

CarbWhore said:


> for me deads just build my waist


 You are mistaking picking up a barbell with picking up a burger


----------



## nathanlowe

Pelayo said:


> Love pullin up the weight...blood gushin from my shins... as my form is so good:laugh:...seriously though...i think its been my single most fav move since starting the gym:thumbup1:....closley followed by seated Pullys...i'm defo a puller!


You aint lifting heavy enough :cool2:

After a set of deadlifts i literally collapse on the floor when i put the barbell down.


----------



## Tommy10

nathanlowe said:


> You aint lifting heavy enough :cool2:
> 
> After a set of deadlifts i literally collapse on the floor when i put the barbell down.


didn't mean literally followed by Pulleys..as in order of favourites....

:thumbup1:


----------



## pea head

Con said:


> Deadlifts have built my back every other exercise has been supplumentary work to my deadlifts. *Back is my best body part.*


Not wrong there mate,awesome size and thickness tells me the deadlifts has not done you any harm. :beer:


----------



## anabolic ant

Con said:


> You are mistaking picking up a barbell with picking up a burger


hahahahaha :lol: :lol:



pea head said:


> Not wrong there mate,awesome size and thickness tells me the deadlifts has not done you any harm. :beer:


x2,look at that wicked back,shaping up very nice with condition and shape con!!!

i am in a dilemma,cos i love my barbells rows,absolutely love em,the pump,the thickness,depth,even builds that heart shape for me,but for overall,and loving the strength benefits of deads,xmas tree,middle back an traps,forearm grip,legs,shoulders,everything!!!

so i place deads and barbell rows equally in my back routine,both have brilliant benefits,both more basic compound movements and when done right,produce a brillaint back!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

ok so after this thread last nite, it was my back day....

Pulldowns- added 10kg- did 4 sets

Deads- Added 20kg- did 7 sets to failure!!- normally do 5

Rows- Added 10kg- again 7 sets to failure!!

waited 5 mins then did 5 x10 back extensions

shattered!!


----------



## Guest

Pelayo said:


> ok so after this thread last nite, it was my back day....
> 
> Pulldowns- added 10kg- did 4 sets
> 
> Deads- Added 20kg- did 7 sets to failure!!- normally do 5
> 
> Rows- Added 10kg- again 7 sets to failure!!
> 
> waited 5 mins then did 5 x10 back extensions
> 
> shattered!!


 The low back is prone to injury, reduce your volume on low back exercises and never take deadlifts until failure.


----------



## Tommy10

Con said:


> The low back is prone to injury, reduce your volume on low back exercises and never take deadlifts until failure.


Deads- 8, 6, 5,5,5, 2, 2- last 2 were so hard!

know what u mean about back injury....ive had 3 surgeries- 2.5 discs out on the left side.....im not lifting really heavy weights compared to some...my max today was 210lbs...my bodweight is 206lbs

Cheers


----------



## Heineken

Con beat me to it

Taking DL's to failure is asking for trouble

Esp. since you've just mentioned your previous surgery!


----------



## Tommy10

Heinkeken said:


> Con beat me to it
> 
> Taking DL's to failure is asking for trouble
> 
> Esp. since you've just mentioned your previous surgery!


Yea I know...my surgeon would kill me...as would my bank Mgr....25k on surgeries..to date:rolleyes:


----------



## paulo

i hear what everyone is saying about deadlifts --and agree----however,if like me you have had recurring lumbar injuries (disk space narrowing/spasms) it isnt worth the risk any more.

what do you recommend for lower back with the forementioned probs?-im currently doing 3 sets of hypers-slow with pause at top


----------



## stevep1941

i do deadlift, bent over rows and wide grip chin ups for the back


----------



## fxleisure

Whats a deadlift ?


----------



## defdaz

Gob-smacked that barbell rows aren't a poll choice!


----------



## defdaz

Con said:


> The low back is prone to injury, reduce your volume on low back exercises and never take deadlifts until failure.


And watch your fecking form, so many people round their backs on most back exercises. :cursing:


----------



## recc

but if the back was not meant to go into the rounded position, it would not be possible. IMO There are reasons it does. The main problem is going heavy with a rounded back and straining it. I believe some exercises utilise a rounded back for full ROM in part of the lift e.g. SLDLs


----------



## essexboy

the best exercise for the lats is the nautilus pullover. performed correctly, it by passes the weak link of the biceps, as in every other lat movement, and provides full range rotary exercise.if you have never used one and you, get the chance do.however many use it incorrectly, as per the many posts on youtube. even better to use in a pre-ex cycle with pulldowns.however, d/l are without doubt the greatest overall movement, albeit not without risk.Many shy away,as they are hard work.the equation usually works like this ;hardest movement=most productive.


----------



## pastanchicken

i love deads :wub:


----------



## shauno

I like deads but i think i let my ego come into play as if im honest i could get my form a lot tighter and this would probably stop me getting twinges in my lower back occassionally.

but then i cant tell people on the internet i lift heavy on the deadlift!

i think i may take my weights down on deadlift to like 2-2.5 plates each side and keep my form tight


----------



## Jake H

narrow grip pulls ups bent over barbell rows and deads


----------



## paul s

Deadlifts and chins


----------



## boyd_j

compound movements deadlifts, barbell or dumbell rows etc


----------



## Xtrainer

Narrow grip pull ups with the V bar hung over the pull up bar. Nose to bar and chest to hands. I've never had pain quite like it.

deadlifts also FTW.


----------



## Glyneth

Prodiver said:


> Deadlifts: lower back.
> 
> Rows: middle and upper.
> 
> Close grip pull-downs: lats.


This is the same for me and after trying several different ways of training back i find this gives the best result.


----------



## Big Gunz

Deadlifts,bent over rows, chins


----------



## Nathrakh

Pull-ups, barbell rows and of course deads.


----------



## BigDom86

i vote bb row


----------



## marso

essexboy said:


> the best exercise for the lats is the nautilus pullover. performed correctly, it by passes the weak link of the biceps, as in every other lat movement, and provides full range rotary exercise.if you have never used one and you, get the chance do.however many use it incorrectly, as per the many posts on youtube. even better to use in a pre-ex cycle with pulldowns.however, d/l are without doubt the greatest overall movement, albeit not without risk.Many shy away,as they are hard work.the equation usually works like this ;hardest movement=most productive.


I agree, pullovers followed by pulldowns is a classic and then to finish a set of medium rep deadlifts..

http://www.musclenet.com/pulloversarthurjones.htm


----------



## douglas

3x8 bent row

5x5 lat pull down

2x6 wide grip pull up

3x8 upright row

5x5 deadlift

100 shrugs

(occasionally) 2x8 bent lat raise

Maybe a bit of an ovetrain going on there, but an intense 45 minute work out using this program has made my back my best feature, and seems to work for me being a hard gainer.

It's also my favourite training day.


----------



## big_jim_87

in order 1)deads

2)barbell row

3)wide chins

i very rearly do deads and rows on same day usualy one or the other followed by wide chins then mabey single arm rows.


----------



## Guest

douglas said:


> 3x8 bent row
> 
> 5x5 lat pull down
> 
> 2x6 wide grip pull up
> 
> 3x8 upright row
> 
> 5x5 deadlift
> 
> 100 shrugs
> 
> (occasionally) 2x8 bent lat raise
> 
> Maybe a bit of an ovetrain going on there, but an intense 45 minute work out using this program has made my back my best feature, and seems to work for me being a hard gainer.
> 
> It's also my favourite training day.


Very low reps used there mate, also upright row is this not a shoulder exercise?

I dont even need to train back any more i simply go "gogo-gadget-massiveback" and my back pumps up


----------



## tommy-p

I really love one arm cable pull downs, I can feel it workin the whole muscle, will deadlifts make your back wider?? I used 2 do them at my old gym but havn't in a while


----------



## MikeyGG

Deadlifts gave me hernia  still fav exercise tho!!


----------



## robisco11

deadlifts and chins


----------



## rodrigo

dead lifts seriously get a thumbs up max effort required... :thumbup1: they give my traps a poundin too, love them big time . my boat race last rep:cursing:


----------



## Five-O

Pelayo said:


> ok so after this thread last nite, it was my back day....
> 
> Pulldowns- added 10kg- did 4 sets
> 
> Deads- Added 20kg- did 7 sets to failure!!- normally do 5
> 
> Rows- Added 10kg- again 7 sets to failure!!
> 
> waited 5 mins then did 5 x10 back extensions
> 
> shattered!!


talk about flogging a dead horse.......overkill I reckon.


----------



## 54und3r5

Deadlifts are without a shadow of the doubt the best exercise you can do.. followed by weighted pullups and any variation of Rows


----------



## BLUTOS

Pullover machine if your gyms got one. If not Deadlifts


----------



## dtlv

I actually think for upper back thickness powercleans beat deadlifts - certainly to fill out the mid trap area between the shoulder blades.

For the other muscles of the upper back a pullup variation is a must, next in priority some kind of heavy rowing. Close grip cross bench pullovers or straight arm lat pulldowns are the best exercises if you want to isolate the lats.


----------



## Wiggy

Deads.


----------



## egyption t

deadlifts,hands down


----------



## Mr Skinny

i do

Deads

Stiff leg deads (love em)

Pull ups

Bent over dumbell rows alternating with cable rows each week

can some one please explain form on bent over barbell rows heard there good but not sure on the form


----------



## H22civic

Con said:


> Deadlifts have built my back every other exercise has been supplumentary work to my deadlifts. Back is my best body part.


Totally agree with Cons view. As far as im concerned, if you use deadlfits as the conerstone of your back routine, the rest will look after itself without much fusing over which exercises you do. I've never seen a big deadlifter with a small back.


----------



## Tommy10

Five-O said:


> talk about flogging a dead horse.......overkill I reckon.


floggin a dead horse...what u on about? :tongue:


----------



## Eklektik

for me it has to be deads hands down.... i never used to train deads a lot as i originally went to a wee gym where you could never get near an olympic bar.... grew to a fair size but as soon as i added deads into my back routine everything grew so much more.... now its my fave exercise


----------



## Nidge

Big the Mod gave me a back routine the other week, Fcuk me my back is still in bits from last Thursday, it was one hell of a routine every muscle in my back hurt like fcuk, my abbs the next day were killing me for some strange reason.


----------



## bizzlewood

Nidge said:


> Big the Mod gave me a back routine the other week, Fcuk me my back is still in bits from last Thursday, it was one hell of a routine every muscle in my back hurt like fcuk, my abbs the next day were killing me for some strange reason.


what was the routine?


----------



## solidcecil

i have recently found seated low row very efective for me!


----------



## Nidge

bizzlewood said:


> what was the routine?


Here you go mate.


----------



## bizzlewood

???


----------



## Nidge

bizzlewood said:


> ???


Sorry mate here you go. :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/79688-good-solid-back-workout-wanted.html


----------



## newhope

sh!t i put t bar would have put deadlifts had i seen it...lol im too tired


----------



## MXD

Chins..


----------



## Bambi

Weighted Chins, T Bar Rows and DB Rows have always made my back hurt

However on Thursday I tried rack pulls...... oh my god next morning the stiffness was ridiculous. These are going in so much more often!


----------



## Nelson

Bambi said:


> Weighted Chins, T Bar Rows and DB Rows have always made my back hurt
> 
> However on Thursday I tried rack pulls...... oh my god next morning the stiffness was ridiculous. These are going in so much more often!


Been doing rack pulls on the smiths as the gym I train in doesn't really lend its self to deads... :thumb: Wondered what they were called...:laugh:


----------



## XJPX

deads, rack pulls....or wide grip deadlifts....the widegrip will really put tht extra stress on ur back...is what changed my back from my weakest to one of my strongest bodyparts


----------



## SK-XO

XJPX said:


> deads, rack pulls....or wide grip deadlifts....the widegrip will really put tht extra stress on ur back...is what changed my back from my weakest to one of my strongest bodyparts


Is the widegrip deadlift (heavy?) not quite stressing on your back though? such as your tendons etc on upper lats etc?


----------



## egyption t

deads


----------



## Scott.EFC

#1 - Dealift!

#2 - BB Row

#3 - Pull-Ups


----------



## Phez

I do db bent over row, one arm bent over row and lat pull downs-works a treat


----------



## martin brown

Dtlv74 said:


> I actually think for upper back thickness powercleans beat deadlifts - certainly to fill out the mid trap area between the shoulder blades.
> 
> For the other muscles of the upper back a pullup variation is a must, next in priority some kind of heavy rowing. Close grip cross bench pullovers or straight arm lat pulldowns are the best exercises if you want to isolate the lats.


Deadlifts don't seem to tax my lats a great deal other than stabilising the arms and a very short ROM at the top.

Narrow grip PULLups (not chins) are great for the mid/upper back, especially when going chest to bar. Little comes close to these 

A good Hammer Strength (or copy) machine row is always nice to have aswell for a good back for Bodybuilding.


----------



## Bulkamania

Got to be deadlifts. I also like training back, definetely my strongest bodypart. I can't seem to do bloody chins atm though, I swing all over the place and have to stop after every rep! I used to be able to do them :confused1:

Also, I find heavy one arm rows really take it out of you.


----------



## solidcecil

i find that bent over rows on the smith hit my back the best.

i dont know why, they just do!


----------



## DNA

Can't get a completely developed Back on one movement alone but Trap Bar Deads will hit more of your Back than conventional Barbell Deads.

My fav's are:

Trap Bar Deads (or using 2 EZ Bars, one for each arm)

Medium Grip Weighted Rack Chins

Wide Grip and Mixed Grip Pull Ups

T-Bar Rows

Seated Isolever Row

Squat Cable Row


----------



## Dezw

Deadlift performed correctly.


----------



## toxo

deads are the best for overall body mass but if your talking about the lats rhomboid ect i would go with yates rows and chin ups as deads are primarly posterior chain exercise.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Wide grip pull and deads for me tbh. Love one arm DB rows as well, but I can lif the heaviest db in my gym with ease (40kg db) so might have to use the smith machine and do it one armed using a bench like I would with a one arm db row etc, a lil alternative that should be intresting


----------



## spiderpants

uz talking stiff leg deadlifts for the back?

normal deadlifts shud hammer the hammys!

upper back, lat pull ups mixed with dumbell rows,

mid back - reverse pullovers

lower back good mornings mixed with hypers


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

spiderpants said:


> uz talking stiff leg deadlifts for the back?
> 
> normal deadlifts shud hammer the hammys!
> 
> upper back, lat pull ups mixed with dumbell rows,
> 
> mid back - reverse pullovers
> 
> *lower back good mornings mixed with hypers*


Hypers are awesome! Especially weighted, did it with a 25kg plate, brutal!


----------



## spiderpants

u shud give reverse hypers a try. keep ur top half on the ground and try to liift your legs all the way cuptour hips of the floor without bending ur feet towards the ceiling!

i sometimes do candlesticks for full core too. they are brutal


----------



## andreww60

seems most people think a combination of deadlifts and rows, so must be something in it..


----------



## MillionG

I did deadlifts 5x5, followed by bent over row 4x10 (with light warmup) on friday. Today my back aches from upper traps to the bottom of mine spinal errectors and everything in between.. Good stuff.


----------



## frowningbudda

Deads, some kind of Row, Pull up/ Chin.

Jobs a good'un


----------



## chris4aka

i prefer weighted chins but thats me


----------



## Was_Eric

i like deadlift and cambered row


----------



## tuna_man

Weighted pullups or Barbell row with straps, the best by far


----------



## rodrigo

deadlifts are good but one arm rows are the builder i like, i have seen some great backs in gyms and none of these guys deadlift WTF


----------



## martin1436114509

Deadlifts are key for me. vary the way that i do these either warm up then all out for 6 reps or do 3 warm ups and then pick a weight that i fail at 10 reps and aim for 3 sets of 10 reps at this weight. when i can get all 3 sets at 10 reps. i will increase the weight next time.

i also like hammer strength rows focusing on form and squeesing lats at top. see loads of guys piling weight on here and swinging it up.


----------



## Kezz

Heavy Dumbell rows for me, although its a combination of evrything that leads to a quality back


----------



## JWW1971

I have used

Wide and Narrow grip pulldowns

Cable Rows, Barbell & Dumbell Rows

T bar rows, Chins and Deadlifts

obviously not all together, I like to pick 4 or 5 from the above then change for my next back workout.

I'm not sure if this is correct but people have mentioned how big my back has become. The one thing I was going to ask is does it matter when during my workout I do deadlifts?


----------



## zebadee

Straight arm pulldown superset with close grip palms up pulldown

Then deadlift

HIT stylee :thumbup1:


----------



## Lois_Lane

No such thing as it depends on your bodies make up levers and so on.

Obviously it will be a compound of some sort.

Back is a big area and does more than one thing.

Nautilus pullover.

Chin up.

Deadlift.

These 3 will build a complete back.


----------



## JoeyRamone

Deadlifts

wide grip pull ups

bent over row


----------



## wes

Can't pick just one. You should have wide grip pull ups, DL's and some row as a staple of training.


----------



## zebadee

Due to the mechanics of the body, wide grip pull ups/pull downs give a smaller range of movement on the lats so you do not get a 100% contraction as with close grip


----------



## zebadee

....also having the palms facing up/towards the body puts the biceps in their stongest position


----------



## iForce Dave

i think a back routine is best with 3 moves:

Deadlifts

Wide Pullups

Machine ROw

this combination has been most successful for me


----------



## -Jack-

deads rule!

love wide grip pull ups.

and bent rows


----------



## bizzlewood

i like

deadlifts, tbar rows and pull downs using the var bar attachment


----------



## Clubber Lang

wide grip lat pull downs behind the neck, brought out the best in my back. Works the lats, rear delts, traps and bi's. Mint!


----------



## hardcore.extrme

its all about deadlifts,dummbell rows,T-bar rown and if you do them in supersets expect more size and strength!


----------



## rhinotoes

deadlifts are always a winner, but it doesnt get a lot better than good old widegrip pullups.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

bent over rows... :thumb: and i love the deadlifts and wide grip pulls


----------



## big_jim_87

hyper extensions!


----------



## Lois_Lane

big_jim_87 said:


> hyper extensions!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah that will work your whole back completely for sure


----------



## Andy Dee

Best back excersize is whatever makes your back grow, mines deadlifts, deads and squats are my fav excersizes.


----------



## big_jim_87

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah that will work your whole back completely for sure


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood

if i had to choose one it would be deadlifts


----------



## stonecoldzero

I've always been a fan of different variations on a cable row - stretching as far as possible, pos and neg, whilst still maintaining tension.


----------



## hsmann87

Why arent bent over rows in the lineup?!?!


----------



## gumballdom

if i could only do one back exercise it would be deadlifts


----------



## doylejlw

deads for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## frowningbudda

Rows are winning for minute with me,

I needed to get over my plateau with deads.


----------



## quinn85

deadlift

bent over row (bar)

pull ups

i like deadlift the most, but bent over row feels like it works the back more


----------



## aka

wide angle pull-up

lat pull down


----------



## Celticryan

Hellooooo, what about seated row??


----------



## MarkFranco

Deadlift for me


----------



## shauno

rack pulls, bent over row, t-bars


----------



## d4ead

Deads


----------



## jonnybradford

wide grip pullups

narrow grip chins

all the way


----------



## bigbear21

bent over row


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> bent over row


I am really looking forward to you coaching me on this, I can't get anything from it, no "feel", no contraction. Lower back gets sore on it, and not in a good way - so I guess I am doing a multitude of things wrong on it.

*****************

My back is sh1t - so can't say what is best back exercise for me - however BigBear is going to give me a bit of coaching/direction on back training that will hopefully open my eyes and start me building a proper back


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> I am really looking forward to you coaching me on this, I can't get anything from it, no "feel", no contraction. Lower back gets sore on it, and not in a good way - so I guess I am doing a multitude of things wrong on it.
> 
> *****************
> 
> My back is sh1t - so can't say what is best back exercise for me - however BigBear is going to give me a bit of coaching/direction on back training that will hopefully open my eyes and start me building a proper back


you stalking me tonight honey? when we playing out anyway?


----------



## Syko

Bent over rows

Wide grip chins

Deadlifts


----------



## Dazarooni

Deadlifts followed by wide grip chins.


----------



## WannaGetHench

What wins T bar row or Seated row?


----------



## bizzlewood

for what thickness or width?


----------



## gymjim

Deadlift

bent over row

wide and close grip pull ups

GOOD MOURNINGS for lower back jeez they kill in the mourning!


----------



## EchoSupplements

I've voted pullups because you could do them only and still get good back development but really I'd say you need to do deads, pullups and rows at a minimum for a well developed back.


----------



## Hard Trainer

I voted deadlift, how ever ive started to do stiff leg deadlift now


----------



## doylejlw

Rack pulls.


----------



## Mars

Well it depends whether i'm trying to bring up my lat width or trying to gain more thickness, or just strengthen my lower mid back or upper back etc, etc. So it would be pull ups or barbell rows, then from the floor deads and raised deads/rack pulls.


----------



## paul81

gotta love the old wide grip pull up, best for me, closely followed by deads, then bent over row


----------



## Rekless

doylejlw said:


> Rack pulls.


just added these. Great excerise!


----------



## jakzek

From what everyone says, deadlifts sound like they are quality. Just no one in my gym ever really does them so I've never tried tbh.

Just wondering from a total beginner what weight would I be looking at to start lifting, probably a very difficult question to answer but il give it a pop haha.


----------



## flapjack

Depends how strong you are mate

Seriously though, if you put a 20Kg plate on each end of an Olympic bar you will have everything at the correct height and you can experiment from there. *Practice your form* and don't go heavy for a couple of weeks to avoid injury.

Great exercise, well worth getting into.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Can't believe lat pulldown is in 3rd place, is this a joke


----------



## hsmann87

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Can't believe lat pulldown is in 3rd place, is this a joke


being 3rd is a compliment IMO

there are many exercises that are better...deadlift, 5 variations of a bent over row and 5 variations of a bodyweight pullup!


----------



## dannymak

God I love this site, I learn something every time I log on. I was wanting to know what's the best way to get a better back?? And now I think iv found it!!! Medium wide chins, not done em b4 but tnite i'l be on it like a pig with a potato lol. I normally do latpull down, one arm rows the seated rows n really stretch on the last few reps then I Finnish of with barbell rows.

Now I'm wanting to add the chins would it be best to remove an exercise or just add it in. I know you can over train but my god I want a back so big and fat I'd be happy doing it all in one sitting!. Please help


----------



## [email protected]

deadlift its prob my fav exercise of all feels alpha and manly lol even if u do look like ur havin a **** lol


----------



## Big Gunz

Chins or barbell row (body at angle of 90 degrees to floor).


----------



## luke80

couldn't really decide between deadlifts and wide chins, went for chins as This seems to get the classic v shape. I wouldn't leave out the deads for them though. I also find as I dig holes all day I can't always manage deads and seem to have fallen into a pattern of 2 weeks on 1 week off.


----------



## Sk1nny

I love the pullups and deadlifts the most. My back day is pullups, deadlift, bent over row and facepulls


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Deadlifts of course- But have been doing alot of heavy DB rows and rack pulls and find they also work really well.


----------



## Brawn

Chins also.


----------



## Sk1nny

Steven Scoular said:


> Face pulls is predominately targetting traps unless you consider that as part of your back routine.


I was under the impression they work the rhomboid also, I certainly feel it there when I squeeze at the peak of the rep


----------



## Ninja

deads, wide grip rack pulls, close grip pull ups


----------



## Clubber Lang

would say lat pull downs or chin up's, as they hit more muscles than other back exercises.


----------



## UncleSimit

Deadlifts having only just started to do them


----------



## Merouria

Deadlifts nice and heavy! Also dumbell rows work great for me.


----------



## deep85

combination of everything but the deadllift should form the basis of your back routine


----------



## ed220

For me a combo of deadlift, barbell bent over row and pull ups but deads are by far the most important.


----------



## no1dnbhead

im saying

dead lifts

bent over rows

wide grip pull ups

for mass


----------



## synthasize

All above + t-bar row

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## gymaddict1986

marc5180 said:


> I'd say Deadlift,
> 
> Wide grip pullup
> 
> bent over row


this


----------



## GMme

****, i feel a total newb now, dont do deads and everyone loves them. Might have to start.

wide pulldowns

seated rows

thats all i do for back atm -.-


----------



## zebadee

build88 said:


> Train your entire back in one session of 2 but never leave any part - upper, mid or lower.


Why? What's the logic of that?

:confused1:


----------



## PumpingIron

essexboy said:


> the best exercise for the lats is the nautilus pullover


You dont need a nautilus machine to do pullovers. Just get a curved barbell and a bench, straighten it out and crack on.

As for my favourite back exercise, i'd have to say it's the dumbell row. I also like good mornings.


----------



## DILLZ

Voted deadlift

But if you can do wide arm pull ups correctly then definately them.


----------

